# Training Security Certificates



## BellRinger5984 (Apr 27, 2018)

I've been researching my post military employment, and I have come across tactical training that supposedly give you certificates and helps you get contracting jobs.
Executive Protection Training | TCCC course | GI BIll Approved
Home | Las Vegas | CRI Counter Terrorism Training School

Both of these accept GI Bill and Voc Rehab.

My questions are are these worth it, and do they help you secure a contracting job?


----------



## TacoTraplord (May 1, 2018)

I wouldn't say they are not helpful but to paraphrase a friend who has been doing contracting for the better part of a decade, don't waste your time or money. If there's a course you need to have then they will send you to it.


----------



## Gunz (May 31, 2018)

Cool contracting jobs are becoming scarce unless you have impressive credentials, SF/SOF/Senior NCO/multiple combat deployments or are a technical specialist etc...because commitments are winding down and the market is flooded with OIF/OEF vets, junior infantry NCOs and transitional military types looking for private sector gun slinger jobs. Armed security, defense plant security, armored car security are options for the ex-infantryman. 

Executive protection/corporate security services in foreign countries is a specialty requiring substantial knowledge and experience. Central America is a prime market for EP and kidnap protection. It's a lot more than evasive driving and shooting...and in many countries, like Mexico, you're not allowed to carry.

If you're going to spend money on courses, spend it on EMT or law enforcement training or on skills that can be occupationally useful. A counter-terrorism course isn't going to get you anywhere.


----------



## AWP (May 31, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> Cool contracting jobs are becoming scarce unless you have impressive credentials, SF/SOF/Senior NCO/multiple combat deployments or are a technical specialist etc...because commitments are winding down and the market is flooded with OIF/OEF vets, junior infantry NCOs and transitional military types looking for private sector gun slinger jobs. Armed security, defense plant security, armored car security are options for the ex-infantryman.



This is the straight truth. 

Support jobs will take non-prior service, but you'll need some impressive creds to be considered. Shooter positions? I know of SF vets who had a hard time being picked up.  I can't speak to any courses one can take to improve their odds except on the IT/ electronics side.

Good luck.


----------



## Centermass (Jun 1, 2018)

And for God's sake, stay away from anything with the name "yeager" attached to it.


----------



## Topkick (Jun 4, 2018)

Make an effort to make connections. Training with the right folks can help you make connections, but the relationships you build will always win out over training certificates. Many people I know got the job because someone knew them.


----------



## Gunz (Jun 5, 2018)

BellRinger5984 said:


> I've been researching my post military employment, and I have come across tactical training that supposedly give you certificates and helps you get contracting jobs.
> Executive Protection Training | TCCC course | GI BIll Approved
> Home | Las Vegas | CRI Counter Terrorism Training School
> 
> ...



Constellis is the corporate Gorilla that ate up just about everybody--Clayton Consulting, Academi, Triple Canopy, etc. It's big and so might have some entry-level OJT slots for motivated former military types...Nothing Hollywood, but maybe some facilities protection or something on those lines.

Constellis  -   Careers

The qualifications for FP guys in Afghanistan are pretty broad...must be at least 23, have a DL and a passport, be a former combat-arms MOS-holder and have an Honorable...but be advised it's not always that simple. There is a lot of competition even for the low intensity lower tier contracting gigs and some hungry former gun-studs.

But nothing says you can't submit an application.


----------



## busyworks (Jun 7, 2018)

I've been contracting for just a short while now, but unless you have a combat arms/SOF coded MOS you most likely will only be able to get force protection jobs in Kuwait/Kosovo/Israel or in Afghanistan with Gardaworld. Not gonna go into actual installations you can work at.

Even most static gigs in Iraq/Afghanistan have a minimum 3/4 years active duty combat arms/mp experience is required. However there are other Department of State positions that can be had if you have years of experience in EMT/AEMT, being a translator, dog handler, etc.

From what I've seen so far certificates, and most LE experience will not qualify you for any cool security contracting jobs. All those types end up working in Kuwait talking about how cool they are. (90% of the people I work with.)


----------



## King2502 (Oct 16, 2018)

Will a general discharge affect being accepted?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 16, 2018)

King2502 said:


> Will a general discharge affect being accepted?


As a new member you are expected to post an intro thread prior to creating or participating in any other threads.  
Since you must not have done so yet, I would encourage you to read these two threads:

https://shadowspear.com/vb/pages/info/

A Protocol Primer for ShadowSpear

Your next post needs to be an intro thread; this is not a request.


----------



## Gunz (Oct 16, 2018)

King2502 said:


> Will a general discharge affect being accepted?




Yes. The field is incredibly competitive. Had you read the above posts you wouldn't have asked the question.


----------

